# CMH



## ibi6069 (Dec 4, 2016)

From the threads I've been following, there was to be a meeting between PMDC and the CMH administration,is there any development in this case??


----------



## Alinasir (Nov 4, 2016)

i heard there will be a final hearing on December 13.
Cmh is waiting for a written order from the court about SatII for local seats which they hope will be out after december 13th


----------



## ibi6069 (Dec 4, 2016)

On the 13th, the hearing will be regarding the CIP implementation for next year, with all other universities having started the classes, I don't find any logic, why they aren't.


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

Lists are going up tomorrow evening on CMH's website.


----------



## Alinasir (Nov 4, 2016)

Are you sure?


----------



## bookishdilemma (Nov 18, 2016)

According to Brigediar Waseem "hopefully" it will


----------



## bookishdilemma (Nov 18, 2016)

Also guys please stop confusing the nature of the 13th December hearing
Its been confirmed that its soley to discuss the future implimentation of the CIP


----------



## ibi6069 (Dec 4, 2016)

Thankyou all for your feedback...


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

WarTooth97 said:


> Lists are going up tomorrow evening on CMH's website.


I think merit list is out can someone put their arn number in the apply online link and check


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

There's a separate and only link for merit position. Check that out


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

Yeah I tried. They are out. Accepted students got a text message too. Tomorrow is the deadline for fee submission.


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

WarTooth97 said:


> Yeah I tried. They are out. Accepted students got a text message too. Tomorrow is the deadline for fee submission.


 I'm sure alot of students have gone to other colleges in despair as CMH wait was too long


----------



## Hanya (Jan 14, 2014)

WarTooth97 said:


> Yeah I tried. They are out. Accepted students got a text message too. Tomorrow is the deadline for fee submission.


Tomorrow is the deadline??


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

One day is given to deposit fees. Next day merit goes to the next person. Final merit lists should be done by Monday - Tuesday next week I think.


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

WarTooth97 said:


> Yeah I tried. They are out. Accepted students got a text message too. Tomorrow is the deadline for fee submission.


 I'm sure alot of students have gone to other colleges in despair as CMH wait was too long


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

Yeah, we have to bring all the documents and the bank draft to CMH tomorrow at 9:30.


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

WarTooth97 said:


> Yeah, we have to bring all the documents and the bank draft to CMH tomorrow at 9:30.


from last year's experience do take a copy of your bank draft aswel, at the last minute they asked for a copy of the draft aswel and everyone had to rush out in search of a photocopier


----------



## Rafaykhann (Nov 5, 2016)

My cool batchmates. So excited.


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

hmalik said:


> from last year's experience do take a copy of your bank draft aswel, at the last minute they asked for a copy of the draft aswel and everyone had to rush out in search of a photocopier


Sure thing!


----------



## Alinasir (Nov 4, 2016)

What about the photocopy of sat2 result do i just have to print my score that is available online or is there any certificate or something i should get?? Please help


----------



## MarriamB (Nov 7, 2016)

My position is in 900s in MBBS local that means I didn't get in right? :/


----------



## Rafaykhann (Nov 5, 2016)

Alinasir said:


> What about the photocopy of sat2 result do i just have to print my score that is available online or is there any certificate or something i should get?? Please help


Print it. Save your result in pdf and then print it.


----------



## ahmad619 (Dec 4, 2016)

My merit position in BDS local is 116. Any chances of getting in?


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Alinasir said:


> What about the photocopy of sat2 result do i just have to print my score that is available online or is there any certificate or something i should get?? Please help


 just take a copy of your score which you get online, all documents are verified by nums later on ,I can't remember but they may ask for your sat login details

- - - Updated - - -



ahmad619 said:


> My merit position in BDS local is 116. Any chances of getting in?


 I think you have a good chance just watch out for text messages that you may receive from cmh , students that get in mbbs will leave bds seats


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

MarriamB said:


> My position is in 900s in MBBS local that means I didn't get in right? :/


There are a total of 89 MBBS local seats, so yeah I guess not.


----------



## ahmad619 (Dec 4, 2016)

hmalik said:


> Alinasir said:
> 
> 
> > What about the photocopy of sat2 result do i just have to print my score that is available online or is there any certificate or something i should get?? Please help
> ...


Thanks for giving me some hope!
But do you really think so? Because I'd rather just think of what's next instead of being held back on just a maybe


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

ahmad619 said:


> Thanks for giving me some hope!
> But do you really think so? Because I'd rather just think of what's next instead of being held back on just a maybe


You have a pretty decent shot, the first 120 almost always get in.


----------



## Kainat18 (Sep 28, 2016)

Any idea about the closing merit of bds?


----------



## Annie144101 (Nov 27, 2016)

What is your aggregate.i also applied for bds but didn't get a call


----------



## Annie144101 (Nov 27, 2016)

ahmad619 said:


> My merit position in BDS local is 116. Any chances of getting in?


What is your aggregate. I also applied for bds but didn't get any message


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

ahmad619 said:


> Thanks for giving me some hope!
> But do you really think so? Because I'd rather just think of what's next instead of being held back on just a maybe


They won't keep you hanging on ,lists will be updated ever day as students who won't pay the fees seats will quickly go to the next candidates , you will know within a few days, what is ur aggregate


----------



## ahmad619 (Dec 4, 2016)

hmalik said:


> ahmad619 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for giving me some hope!
> ...


It's 83.12%


----------



## Kainat18 (Sep 28, 2016)

Mines 84.442


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

ahmad619 said:


> It's 83.12%


You have a good chance, as smdc also took sat scores I'm sure many went there as last year only cmh was taking sat ,tomorrow the lists will be adjusted when mbbs students leave their bds seats , leave the rest to Allah as he has planned what's best for you

- - - Updated - - -



hmalik said:


> You have a good chance, as smdc also took sat scores I'm sure many went there as last year only cmh was taking sat ,tomorrow the lists will be adjusted when mbbs students leave their bds seats , leave the rest to Allah as he has planned what's best for you


 one interesting thing happened last year was that during the day the merit number kept adjusting automatically, may be it had a system of locating first preference , my friend applied in mbbs and her merit number was 180 ish , then again after few hours it moved up to 165 , so I do suggest entering your arn number later tonight . same happened with the bds merit numbers aswel


----------



## mahammurtaza23 (Dec 8, 2016)

I have an agg of 87.1. Do you think I'll get in? Is there anyone whose merit is close to mine, if so what is your position?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

mahammurtaza23 said:


> I have an agg of 87.1. Do you think I'll get in? Is there anyone whose merit is close to mine, if so what is your position?



Whats your position Maham?


----------



## ahmad619 (Dec 4, 2016)

hmalik said:


> ahmad619 said:
> 
> 
> > It's 83.12%
> ...


I guess it's good to be a little optimistic. But I also believe that whatever happens is for the best. Hopefully they don't get refunds.

And well I guess I'll try that.


----------



## mahammurtaza23 (Dec 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Whats your position Maham?


 I'm in 360s. Should i keep my hopes high?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

This year is pretty weird. I think you shouldn't lose hope. Lots of people started classes and wouldn't wanna come to cmh... So anything is possible.


----------



## mahammurtaza23 (Dec 8, 2016)

But there are only 89 seats or so for locals. There's a huge gap. What's your position and agg?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

foreign.. got in.


----------

